# help smoking fish.



## rjlbbq (Apr 4, 2012)

I am new to the forum and keep posting in the wrong spot. Anyway has anyone ever smoked a thick white fish like cod. If so how is it done. Thanks


----------



## ice daddy (Apr 4, 2012)

I smoke fish, mostly saltwater, all the time without brine.  Fish are pretty forgiving as far as toppings, garnishes, etc.  Just smoke them on heat, I usually smoke around 200, until the meat flakes apart.  Put a fork in the fillet and twist it.  If its done the meat will flake into segments.  Of course the thicker the fish the longer you need to smoke.  I make a lot of fish dip and this works pretty good.


----------



## rjlbbq (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks ice daddy i will give it a shot.im assuming it smokes fairly quick.


----------



## ice daddy (Apr 4, 2012)

yeah it will.  Most fish I smoke taper to the tail, unless I'm doing a really large fish fillet.  Salmon can be fairly uniform if steak-ed out.  But like I said most are not and taper towards the tail.  As you smoke check the thinner tail portion for doneness.  It will be the first to be done.  I kinda use that as an indicator as to how fast the rest will cook.  Hope this helps.  It really is not as hard as it sounds.   Good Luck


----------



## rjlbbq (Apr 4, 2012)

That does help ill let you know how it comes out.thanks again


----------



## ahakohda (Apr 5, 2012)

When smoking filets I like method where you gradually increase the temperature. Its kinda low and slow but for fish.

2.5 hours at 125F

2.5 hours at 135F

1 hour at 175F

Make sure your smoke is very light and thin. You want just a hint of a smoke.

If you smoke thick fish whole I would advise to use thermometer and get it to a safe internal temperature.


----------



## rjlbbq (Apr 5, 2012)

hey Ahakodha, Excellent i will give this a try. Ive never smoked fish myself but have wanted to try it.thanks for the tip


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 5, 2012)

AHAKOHDA said:


> When smoking filets I like method where you gradually increase the temperature. Its kinda low and slow but for fish.
> 
> 2.5 hours at 125F
> 
> ...


If you are going to Smoke at these low temps...A brine or cure is a good idea to avoid issues with Bacteria. Without it the risk goes up...Here's a good read about Listeria but there are others...JJ

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/112833/food-safety-and-cold-smoked-salmon-chef-jimmyj


----------



## ahakohda (Apr 6, 2012)

Always brine it before smoking it at low temps . It goes without saying. I never use cure for fish but good brine is a must. I keep whole fish for 24 hours and filets for about 12.

Simple way is to use something like Hi mountain fish brine. They are a bit salty to my taste but 1-2 hours in a running cold water after brining will help.

Or find a good recipe to experiment with.

Here is simple brine i use for tile fish or for blue fish courtesy of Dave's cupboard.

1 quart water
1/4 cup soy sauce
1/4 cup kosher or pickling salt
1/4 cup sugar
3 or 4 bay leaves, crushed
2 tablespoons mustard seed
1 tablespoon whole peppercorns

Make enough to cover your fish.


----------



## rjlbbq (Apr 6, 2012)

That sounds excellent. I will give this a shot next weekend. This weekend is all about the pork. Thanks again


----------



## smokingeo (Apr 11, 2012)

AHAKOHDA said:


> Always brine it before smoking it at low temps . It goes without saying. I never use cure for fish but good brine is a must. I keep whole fish for 24 hours and filets for about 12.
> 
> Simple way is to use something like Hi mountain fish brine. They are a bit salty to my taste but 1-2 hours in a running cold water after brining will help.
> 
> ...


This is a good basic method, I've used something similar for years with great results. And yes, major emphasis on using a brine if smoking at low temps.


----------

